

Tony Hsieh, Zappos, and the Art of Great Company Culture (2013) - fjk
https://blog.kissmetrics.com/zappos-art-of-culture/

======
JetFire
Culture is a perversion. It fetishizes objects, creates consumer mania, it
preaches endless forms of false happiness, endless forms of false
understanding in the form of squirrelly religions and silly cults. It invites
people to diminish themselves and dehumanize themselves by behaving like
machines.

Culture is not your friend. Culture is for other people's convenience and the
convenience of various institutions, churches, companies, tax collection
schemes, what have you. It is not your friend. It insults you. It disempowers
you. It uses and abuses you. None of us are well treated by culture.

~~~
ZenPro
Que? I don't feel disempowered by the manifestation of human intellectual
achievement. I would dial back your hyperbole. Culture (customs and norms) is
an intrinsic aspect of a lot of institutions and organisations and works very
well.

Without culture there would be no medical profession, legal profession,
military, law enforcement or Silicon Valley.

culture ˈkʌltʃə/Submit noun

1\. the arts and other manifestations of human intellectual achievement
regarded collectively. "20th century popular culture" synonyms: the arts, the
humanities; More a refined understanding or appreciation of culture. "men of
culture" synonyms: intellectual/artistic awareness, education, cultivation,
enlightenment, discernment, discrimination, good taste, taste, refinement,
polish; More

2\. the ideas, customs, and social behaviour of a particular people or
society. "Afro-Caribbean culture" synonyms: civilization, society, way of
life, lifestyle; More the attitudes and behaviour characteristic of a
particular social group. "the emerging drug culture"

3\. BIOLOGY the cultivation of bacteria, tissue cells, etc. in an artificial
medium containing nutrients. "the cells proliferate readily in culture" a
preparation of cells obtained by culture. "the bacterium was isolated in two
blood cultures"

4\. the cultivation of plants. "this variety of lettuce is popular for its
ease of culture" synonyms: cultivation, growing, farming; More

 _verb_ BIOLOGY verb: culture; 3rd person present: cultures; past tense:
cultured; past participle: cultured; gerund or present participle: culturing
1\. maintain (tissue cells, bacteria, etc.) in conditions suitable for growth.
"several investigators have attempted to culture biliary cells"

